# [Help thread] Dremel brands and bits?



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

I've recently had an interest in puzzle building after I learned that dremels are very inexpensive and the other tools needed. The only thing I don't have steadily available are stickers but I'll probably buy a set of standard sheets and a few extra colors, but anyway..

I've seen a TON of dremels and "rotary tools" and so I was wondering.. *Does the brand have an impact?* I know brand has impact for everything, but I was wondering if it's a bigger impact, the same impact, or it doesn't really matter. 

*I also was wondering what some of the good brands are*. I'm looking mainly at *Ace Hardware*, so if you knew any good ones there, I can go ahead and have an idea of how much money I need to save up. *If you could provide links to the product, that would be nice. I'll also accept links from other websites of course.*

*What bits do you recommend?* I've seen quite a few, but I figured that I'd need sanding, polishing, and cutting, but is there anything else? Also, what grit levels should I get?

Thanks,

- Saber


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

here


> Ideal for cutting, carving, grinding, sanding and drilling



Polishing tip

This (or you could just use sandpaper)

Goes with polishing tip


----------



## Carson (Jan 2, 2010)

I recommend this. You can perhaps get it cheaper somewhere else, and I'm pretty sure that some dremel "kits" include it. Sometimes the dremel tool itself can get in the way when working with awkward things... this can help a lot.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=94685-353-225-01&lpage=none


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

Is there a major difference between the 100 model and the 300 model? I noticed the 300 has different speeds, and I was wondering if that would be useful. Also, does it matter the grit of the sanding bit?

I DO have sandpaper, but everybody say Dremels (and for good reason) are a whole lot faster when there's a lot to sand..

@Carson - Thanks! That attachment looks very handy, I'll be on the watch for other places for lower prices.


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 2, 2010)

as you said, the 300 model has variable speeds and for that reason i prefer it over the 100. I have owned both and although the 100 will get the job done, the 300 is more convenient.

Usually the Dremels come with accessories and the grit on the paper should be suitable. If you go to a hardware store you can very easily see the grits that don't pack enough punch for the job.

I just modified my ChinaMinx and i have found this bit to be very useful for tough to reach areas!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

So, should I get any other bits? Also, how long will these bits last, because I was considering getting some cleaning/polishing bits and maybe just some sanding ones just-to-have, so I know that I'll always have some spares.


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 2, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> So, should I get any other bits? Also, how long will these bits last, because I was considering getting some cleaning/polishing bits and maybe just some sanding ones just-to-have, so I know that I'll always have some spares.



take a trip to the store, most if not ALL will come with a variety of bits. I bought a really cheap Dremel from walmart the other day for $20 and IT even came with 5 other bits. 

The accesories it comes with should do you fine for a VERY long time. there is no need to get extras yet as when you purchase a dremel it should come with some other bits.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

@bwatkins - Okay, that's good to hear!  I might get a basic dremel since I honestly don't think I'll need something like the Dremel 300 yet, but I'll definitely upgrade to the 300 if I need another Dremel. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 2, 2010)

One last thing...DON'T get this one. The battery life is horrible it only last about 45 mins after a 3 hour charge. 

Good Luck!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 2, 2010)

i say to get Dremel Brand, 300, witch use electricity directly instead of batteries.

and this Dremel comes already with some basic bits, and you will only need those, or if you will buy bits individually, then get only the sanding bit, and the cutting wheel.

keep in mind that many mods can be done without the use on the dremel, try to be creative


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, but dremels can be used for quite a bit of other stuff and they're pretty all-around useful tools. I plan on getting a very basic one, then upgrade to a 300 after that one withers away.


----------



## RubiksKid (Jan 16, 2010)

*Dremel Help!*

My Sears Craftsman Rotary Tool has suddenly stopped working. I have no idea how to fix it and I would like some help. There is no hardware store near me so I cannot go there to get it looked at. 

Specifics:

Corded
Sears Brand
Variable Speeds
Black (Not the red one)

When I plug it in, I can hear and feel the motors turning on the inside but the head with the bit is not rotating. The bottom is expelling air as it always does. I have not done anything to the tool. I set it down on my bed and turned around to get my screwdriver. When I turned back around and turned it on, It stopped working. There are screws around the top of the tool. I really need help with this issue. (I dont have any money to buy a real Dremel Tool)


----------



## jacobkm (Jul 17, 2014)

*Which dremel to buy*

I'm looking at getting myself a dremel. Which model do you think would be best (ideally cordless) for general use on plastic, wood and maybe some use on metal. I am happy to spend a bit for a quality product. Thanks for any input.

-Jacob


----------



## kcl (Jul 17, 2014)

*Which dremel to buy*

I use this one. 

Dremel 4000-2/30 120-Volt Variable Speed Rotary Tool Kit by Dremel http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002L3RUVG/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_Vp2Xtb1042PGD

Very comfortable in the hand, wide range of speed, and just works like a charm. I did a fair bit of research before buying mine and everything pointed to this one. The one downside is that it has a cord, however I have not found that to be a major issue. Overall, I love mine and it gave me the motivation to finally florian mod my 5x5. It is definitely worth your purchase.

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## jacobkm (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the input. i have been looking into the 4000 but i would like something that is cordless


----------

